# Piko HSB 199 video on YouTube



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbWeOVsrN0s 

Good and BIG!


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

BIG, but not yet BIG enough when pulling HSB cars. 
Model: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ecx4DvzORE 

Prototype:


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

True, but I think they hit a happy medium of making it look right and manageable in size..... We have to remember the Bachmann Fn3 GE diesel was a clearance busting flop being sold for $50 by the discounters at the end...


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

True, but I think they hit a happy medium of making it look right and manageable in size 

...and probably saved a lot of guys from having to redo their tunnel portals! 

Keith


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

True, this and bridges were among some of the concerns on a few of the European forums..... Prices are about EUR260-275, not sure what US street prices will be....but I honestly have not looked.


----------

